# South West Ship Show at Portishead 9th April



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

This Years show will be on Saturday 9th April.

I will be there as usual on the World Ship Society stand, (idiot with the tie) and I will look forward to meeting anyone who will be coming.


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope it's as good as last year. I believe that there were about 600 people attended the show last year. Always great to catch up with old friends - and make new friends.


----------

